# Which computer would you buy?



## Lynn Cooper (Feb 12, 2002)

Need a new computer. Been researching, feel like I'm drowning in data. Wonder if y'all would tell me, given the following needs, what you would purchase for yourself. I don't want to mess with future add-ons or upgrades. I'm not benchmark speed obsessive, but I hate having to go do something else while the page loads or something prints. Would prefer a reliable manufacturer who will stand behind their product. Just want a reliable system that will do the following for the next 3-4 years:
Basic Microsoft Office - Word, Excel, Access (large databases)
Heavy Internet use
Landscape applications (would that be graphics/video?)
If affordable would like digital camera that would take close ups of plants and blooms
Scanner would be nice if affordable
Would like to be able to save data/photos to CD Roms
Already have a new Lexmark Z32 injet printer
Still using modem/analog line and probably will for the foreseeable future.
Been using Win95, but it seems to be now obsolete for the printer we really wanted and for certain software/Inet applications. Which is the easiest most reliable of the newer MS operating systems? 
Budget is a big factor, so if something had to be dropped off the wish list, what would it be?
Anyone willing to share their thoughts and/or experiences with me on this? Sure appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I build my own computers so I am a little bias against commercial machines because they never seem to have exactly what I want for the right price. IF I were to by a commercial machine I would first look into DELL. Simply because of their reputation and the quality of their products (my opinion). Even though their support is not what it use to be. The main factor when it comes to DELL for me is that I can get what I want. Price would end up getting in the way right now though. My second option would be to look a local computer shop. They will build you anything. There I can get what I want for the price I need. In Madison there is a shop called Aurora Computer Service Inc. That is where I bought my first computer and I never had any problems. They are a franchise so there may be one in your area. Although there are many others. If you go that route just make sure they have a good warranty and support. Aurora machines have a 4yr warranty and others should have similar.


----------



## fredpjr (Jan 29, 2002)

As far as the operating system, I would go with Windows XP. I've used 98, 2000, and XP, and I would have to say that XP has the best balance of stability and compatability.


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

Many people would say get a Dell if you want one from a manufacture. I myself got a Gateway. I was able to pick out what I wanted in the machine and that even included the software. To this date the only problems I've had with the machine is the ones I caused playing around with it.


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

Whether you want to buy a computer system or build one, this site gives some good ideas: http://www.sharkyextreme.com/theguide/ After buying two, from now on I'll build them myself; but I had to get started somewhere...


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

Oscar51---I second the motion on Sharkyextreme. I've found the site very helpful too. The people who run the site give honest reviews and are not hesitiant to give a bad review for a product as well as offer great advice. A lot less "geekie" then Tom's Hardware.


----------



## holtzmjh (Nov 25, 2001)

I agree with a lot of the suggestions made. If you don't know a lot about building a computer then I would go with a Dell. The only thing about Dells, especially the cheap ones advertised is that they cut the costs by using cheaper monitors. My friend has one and it seems like the tower is cheaply made and the monitor jumps a little. Over all I would recommend Dell, but in most cases you get what you pay for. I have recently upgraded to win xp and I love it. A few bugs but overall the best operating system I have used so far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

If I could not build my own. I would find a computer shop and have them build one for me. Any Computer you buy from the big companies comes with strings attached allways. Just tell the shop that you want a computer built with no onboard sound or video and a Good quality Mother board, a good Enlight Midtower case, and then you can choose the Opererating system of your choice Windows 2000 is a good choice Win XP is a bad choice. Have them use Round Cables, instead of those antique ribbons get a good quality Heat sink and fan, and extra case fans, and a good 20GIG or up WD 7200 RPM Hard drive. Hey the Shop has a Warranty also and all those parts carry Warranties also. Why do you think those Store bought Computers are so cheap now? Junk parts, if they are hardware at all instead of Emulation, you might not know what emulation is now, but when you find out you will wish, you had spent the extra money here and now, and gotten a good Computer built for you, instead of the trash they are churning out today. If I had taken that same advice years ago, I never would have Spent a dime on that Compaq from Xell that I went from one problem, to the next for 3 long years. As always it is your choice. The very best of luck to you, either way you go. All we can do is try and warn you from our bad experiences with name brands.
Marturo


----------



## Karen1st (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lynn,

I've had 5 computers in the last 7 years. 
Packard Bell, Toshiba, Hewlett Packard, Dell and recently bought a Fujitsu notebook. My daughter has a Compaq, so these are the ones I've had experience with.

If you want a reliable machine with good tech support, I'd choose a Dell again. I bought it when they had an offer of a free CD-RW and free shipping. I upgraded to a larger monitor. I haven't tried calling tech support (about minor problems of my own doing) in the evening or on a week end but when ever I have called I haven't had to wait very long, sometimes not at all, and they've been helpful and friendly. Tech support is for one year unless you purchase longer. Most others only offer 3 months now. 

I think even the lowest price system would fulfill the needs you mentioned. I've found my Dell to be quality made with quality components and when I get another desktop, it will be a Dell.

I recently bought a Fujitsu notebook to take on a trip and love that too. I've called tech support for help twice and both times it was a good experience.

Since your message was posted in Feb. maybe you've purchased a new machine by now.....if so...what did you choose and are you happy with it?


----------



## Whinyguy (Dec 8, 2001)

Basically agree with the group - we have 3 Dells in our house and have been very happy with performance and cost. Easy to customize a machine on-line and service is always rated high.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2002)

Building one is waaaay more fun. That aside, we've had 5 Dells over the years in my house (my wife is using one now) and not a lemon in the bunch. In recent times, however, it's been strange dealing with Dell's once-excellent tech. dept. It seems that the majority of their techs are in India. Not just Indian-American, but Indian-Indian (I know 'cause I've asked them). And it's not that they're not knowledgable, it's just that I have trouble understanding what they're saying. The calls seem to take much longer because I have to ask them to repeat a lot of things.

That, and the fact that I was getting bored in my old age led me to sell my Dell and build my own. In the long run it costs more money (I had to start modding it, couldn't control myself) but I got everything I wanted and learned so much. Folks in this forum have helped a lot as well. Maybe the wife will trust me to build her next machine. Hmmmm.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

I have to give a thumbs up for Dell, too, and I'm getting ready to buy my first Dell laptop.

My question is this... is there a "best" time to make that plunge? They have a deal expiring tomorrow, but will prices be dropping in a few weeks to the point that this "deal" isn't the best I can do? 

Patience is not one of my virtues, but thriftiness is.


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Well, Intel just dropped prices on some of the Mobile Pentium chips, so you may see a price drop after the special expires from Dell. Also, Dell has a different special every few weeks, so as soon as this one is over, they will be starting another one.


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Brooks,

Thanks for your reply. Dell has a policy whereby they will refund the difference if the prices drop within 30 days after a purchase, so I'm tempted to go ahead with this. The computer I'm on right now dropped in price a few weeks after I bought it, and I got a nice check from Dell for a little over $200. This one was a June purchase, but I can't wait for another June to get roll around before I buy.

I think my lack of patience is winning out over my thriftiness!


----------



## Jballou (Nov 21, 2001)

You may want to look at the thread I started under the Tips & Tricks section on Brand Computers. I dought you will have time to read all the replies but their is a lot of useful information and a Poll. It's titled "Poll: Brand Computers"


----------



## JohnT (Jun 28, 2002)

I have to agree with the majority, the Dell is a solid machine, and you can pick up some great buys. Operating system with a new machine should be XP. Might as well go with technology as it exists. Now on a personal level I have never owned a pre-built retail machine. My first I spent two years learning about components so I could have mine put together. I only mention this because when you pick the parts you know what went in and just how good the products were. The only negative to retail machines is that for most part you have no idea in regards to the power supply, fans, connectors, or sometimes the floppy drive, the case, etc. But not everyone cares to go through that they just want to turn it on and it works. Good luck to you and happy computing.


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I would stay far away from Aleinware, I have heard from several people they had nothing but trouble with their's. I would buy Dell again too. The only problem I have with Dell, is their tech support calls are answered from India. Very hard to understand them. As they speak with a heavy accent.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

If budget is a concern, don't be afraid to check out refurbished Dell's on their web site. What they have available changes constantly. These are PC's that were returned for some reason, (not every PC works right out of the box, even Dell's) but come w/warranty and you get a nice discount for the "refurbished" tag.

Also, check out these manufacturers. They're not household names but they end up on PC Magazines' recommended lists.

http://www.abscomputers.com/

http://www.nutrend.com/


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

If budget is a concern, don't be afraid to check out refurbished Dell's on their web site. What they have available changes constantly. These are PC's that were returned for some reason, (not every PC works right out of the box, even Dell's) but come w/warranty and you get a nice discount for the "refurbished" tag.

Also, check out these manufacturers. They're not household names but they end up on PC Magazines' recommended lists.

http://www.abscomputers.com/

http://www.nutrend.com/


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Thanks so much for all the replies! I got the Dell Inspiron 8200 notebook with more bells and whistles than I've ever sprung for before. I have a 4-yr-old Dell desktop and it's still pluggin away & hasn't been a problem (maybe I shouldn't jinx myself!)

Thanks again!
Tricia


----------

